# Funmoods virus



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know how i managed it but i've downloaded funmoods toolbar and i can't get rid of it. It also comes up as my home page. I'm really not very good with computers so any advice on how to get rid of it would be much appricated

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Something to remember in the future that will save you some grief:

Whenever you install a new program or update a current program, pay attention to and read each window that appears during the install/update process. 

In almost every case, you will be given the option to uncheck or decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages and search engines and scanners.

If you ignore this and blindly accept the default option, you will allow all those unneeded and problematic extras to accumulate in your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------

Is your computer running Windows XP or Windows Vista or Windows 7, 32-bit or 64-bit? 

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm running windows 7 64-bit


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*

*SUPERAntiSpyware*

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.

After they're installed and updated, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.07.10.14
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Jamie :: JAMIE-HP [administrator]
11/07/2012 02:25:02
mbam-log-2012-07-11 (02-25-02).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 228089
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 23 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 1
C:\Program Files (x86)\Giant Savings\Giant Savings.dll (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Delete on reboot.
Registry Keys Detected: 37
HKCR\CLSID\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoods.funmoodsHlpr.1 (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoods.funmoodsHlpr (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{75A4D144-506D-4BE5-81DB-EC7DA1E7F840} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\TypeLib\{960DF771-CFCB-4E53-A5B5-6EF2BBE6E706} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\esrv.funmoodsESrvc.1 (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\esrv.funmoodsESrvc (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{965B9DBE-B104-44AC-950A-8A5F97AFF439} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoods.dskBnd.1 (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoods.dskBnd (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{A9DB719C-7156-415E-B49D-BAD039DE4F13} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoodsApp.appCore.1 (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\funmoodsApp.appCore (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{F03FD9D0-4F2B-497C-8A71-DD41D70B07D9} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\f (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.BHO (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.BHO.1 (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.FBApi (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.FBApi.1 (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.Sandbox (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CrossriderApp0004479.Sandbox.1 (PUP.CrossFire.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\Software\Cr_Installer\4479 (Adware.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\INSTALLEDBROWSEREXTENSIONS\215 APPS (PUP.CrossFire.SA) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\TypeLib\{44444444-4444-4444-4444-440044444479} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Interface\{55555555-5555-5555-5555-550055445579} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011441179} (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Detected: 3
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar|{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Data: Funmoods Toolbar -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Data: -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\Software\InstalledBrowserExtensions\215 Apps|4479 (PUP.CrossFire.SA) -> Data: Giant Savings -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 6
C:\Program Files (x86)\Funmoods\1.5.23.22\bh\escort.dll (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Funmoods\1.5.23.22\funmoodssrv.exe (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Funmoods\1.5.23.22\escorTlbr.dll (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Funmoods\1.5.23.22\escortApp.dll (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Funmoods\1.5.23.22\escortEng.dll (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Giant Savings\Giant Savings.dll (PUP.GamePlayLab) -> Delete on reboot.
(end)


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 07/11/2012 at 02:43 AM
Application Version : 5.5.1012
Core Rules Database Version : 8879
Trace Rules Database Version: 6691
Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:06:41
Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User
Memory items scanned : 737
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 54851
Registry threats detected : 39
File items scanned : 10541
File threats detected : 33
Adware.HBHelper
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\ProgID
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\VersionIndependentProgID
Browser Hijacker.Deskbar
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\TypeLib#Version
PUP.Gamevance
(x86) HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{26D675AC-D925-4bbf-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\InprocServer32
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\ProgID
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\Programmable
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}\VersionIndependentProgID
(x86) HKCR\RivalGaming.Module.1
(x86) HKCR\RivalGaming.Module.1\CLSID
(x86) HKCR\RivalGaming.Module
(x86) HKCR\RivalGaming.Module\CLSID
(x86) HKCR\RivalGaming.Module\CurVer
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}\1.0
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}\1.0\0
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}\1.0\0\win32
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}\1.0\FLAGS
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{275DA4CE-9717-4da7-B19B-490CB937718F}\1.0\HELPDIR
C:\USERS\JAMIE\APPDATA\LOCAL\RIVALGAMING\RIVALGAMING.DLL
(x86) HKU\S-1-5-21-1241601902-1921080392-2890749251-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{26D675AC-D925-4BBF-A720-62C2AA4A81EB}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DECB1BC9-7B19-411B-85B7-2B9FF33E2BE7}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DECB1BC9-7B19-411B-85B7-2B9FF33E2BE7}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DECB1BC9-7B19-411B-85B7-2B9FF33E2BE7}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DECB1BC9-7B19-411B-85B7-2B9FF33E2BE7}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F03DA033-A35C-4F66-8849-5F68A181F632}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F03DA033-A35C-4F66-8849-5F68A181F632}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F03DA033-A35C-4F66-8849-5F68A181F632}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F03DA033-A35C-4F66-8849-5F68A181F632}\TypeLib#Version
Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\USERS\JAMIE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\QGTZB0QX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\JAMIE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\OGT4DS34.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adServe ]
C:\USERS\JAMIE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5FQ1Z4V6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adServe/banners ]
C:\USERS\JAMIE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\37H5WHEB.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adServe/static/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\NT9ZRIRX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\693ZK0PB.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\6J55VW95.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1065767940/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\TIVVCCRK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adserving ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\3QZDFSWV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\YJ1NFO4L.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\JY6P9UOK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\2IP0VVHN.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\6SJMBIU6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1042738157/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\RTJP53BO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\BLDKXB45.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GXTHUTV3.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\1JDMYAU7.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\SNY06U39.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8Y5OMJC5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1014317218/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GPJOTESN.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FVM68Q00.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\U8W7DST5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PTI3XBX4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8DUMM61R.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1011015979/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\XQFLH46F.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GEVW3VRC.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\VL3X2A22.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1010659275/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\WO0SJKPY.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\720DU2HG.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/998495191/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\ELOE2C5G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\6HT67PL7.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\NICKI\Cookies\NT9ZRIRX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'll assume that you selected and removed EVERYTHING that was found in both quick scans.

Do the following in the order that they're listed.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Go to Control Panel - User Accounts.

Select "Change UAC Settings".

Move the slider down to "Never Notify", then click OK.

Restart the computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 15:07:32, on 11/07/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16446)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TouchControl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\BioMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Messenger\SweetIM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BTPlayerCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\datamngrUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fm...FtB0E0DtN0D0TzutBtDtCtBtDyBtCtD&cr=1432256574
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fm...FtB0E0DtN0D0TzutBtDtCtBtDyBtCtD&cr=1432256574
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: PriceGong - {1631550F-191D-4826-B069-D9439253D926} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PriceGong\2.6.4\PriceGongIE.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: TBSB01620 - {58124A0B-DC32-4180-9BFF-E0E21AE34026} - C:\Program Files (x86)\IMinent Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TSBHO Class - {8590886E-EC8C-43C1-A32C-E4C2B0B6395B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Searchqu Toolbar - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
O2 - BHO: DataMngr - {9D717F81-9148-4f12-8568-69135F087DB0} - C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\BROWSE~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo\YontooIEClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: SweetPacks Toolbar for Internet Explorer - {EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: IMinent Toolbar - {977AE9CC-AF83-45E8-9E03-E2798216E2D5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\IMinent Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Searchqu Toolbar - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPQuickWebProxy] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPOSD] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CoolSense] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe -byrunkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easybits Recovery] C:\Program Files (x86)\EasyBits For Kids\ezRecover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Messenger\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sweetpacks Communicator] C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti-phishing Domain Advisor] "C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DATAMNGR] C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\DATAMN~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\WIA6EB~1\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Media Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Easybits Services for Windows (ezSharedSvc) - EasyBits Software AS - C:\Windows\System32\ezSharedSvcHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FBDiskOptimizer - FixBee., (www.fixbee.com) - C:\Program Files (x86)\FixBee\FBDefragSrv64.exe
O23 - Service: TrueSuiteService (FPLService) - HP - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TrueSuiteService.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Auto (HPAuto) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe
O23 - Service: HP Client Services (HPClientSvc) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IconMan_R - Realsil Microelectronics Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
--
End of file - 18190 bytes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0) MUI
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6
Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Bejeweled 3
Bing Bar
Blackhawk Striker 2
Blio
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Chuzzle Deluxe
Cradle of Rome 2
CyberLink YouCam
CyberLink YouCam
D3DX10
Dora's World Adventure
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7 SP1
Evernote v. 4.2.3
Farm Frenzy
Farmscapes
FATE
Final Drive Fury
FixBee Disk Optimizer
Football Manager 2012
Giant Savings
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.1.2.0
HiJackThis
Hoyle Card Games
HP CoolSense
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Documentation
HP Games
HP On Screen Display
HP Power Manager
HP Quick Launch
HP QuickWeb
HP Recovery Manager
HP Setup
HP Setup Manager
HP SimplePass 2012
HP Software Framework
HP Support Assistant
IDT Audio
IMinent Toolbar
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Display Audio Driver
Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology 1.1.2.0
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) WiDi
Java(TM) 6 Update 31
Jewel Match 3
Jewel Quest Mysteries: The Seventh Gate Collector's Edition
John Deere Drive Green
Junk Mail filter update
Letters from Nowhere 2
LogMeIn Hamachi
LogMeIn Hamachi
Luxor HD
Magic Desktop
Mah Jong Medley
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.61.0.1400
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
Norton 360
opensource
Penguins!
PKR
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
PlayReady PC Runtime x86
Poker Superstars III
PokerStars
Polar Bowler
Polar Golfer
PriceGong 2.6.4
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
Realtek PCIE Card Reader
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Skype™ 5.5
Steam
SweetIM for Messenger 3.6
SweetPacks Toolbar for Internet Explorer 4.5
swMSM
The Treasures of Mystery Island: The Ghost Ship
Torchlight
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Update Manager for SweetPacks 1.0
VIP Access SDK (1.0.1.2) 
Virtual Villagers 4 - The Tree of Life
WildTangent Games App (HP Games)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Searchqu Toolbar
Zuma's Revenge


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Control Panel - Programs And Features, then uninstall

*Bandoo

IMinent Toolbar

PriceGong

Windows Searchqu Toolbar / Searchqu Toolbar

Yontoo Layers*

If you're not actually using "SweetIM" or "SweetPacks Toolbar" or "Bing Bar" or "Google Toolbar", get rid of that too.

After you're all done and have restarted the computer, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

-----------------------------------------------------

You have a few programs that need to be updated, that can wait for now.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

I couldn't find Bandoo in the list of programmes but i've uninstalled the rest of them

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 15:52:21, on 11/07/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16446)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TouchControl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\BioMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BTPlayerCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fm...FtB0E0DtN0D0TzutBtDtCtBtDyBtCtD&cr=1432256574
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fm...FtB0E0DtN0D0TzutBtDtCtBtDyBtCtD&cr=1432256574
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TSBHO Class - {8590886E-EC8C-43C1-A32C-E4C2B0B6395B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetPacks Toolbar for Internet Explorer - {EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPQuickWebProxy] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPOSD] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CoolSense] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe -byrunkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easybits Recovery] C:\Program Files (x86)\EasyBits For Kids\ezRecover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sweetpacks Communicator] C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti-phishing Domain Advisor] "C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Media Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Easybits Services for Windows (ezSharedSvc) - EasyBits Software AS - C:\Windows\System32\ezSharedSvcHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FBDiskOptimizer - FixBee., (www.fixbee.com) - C:\Program Files (x86)\FixBee\FBDefragSrv64.exe
O23 - Service: TrueSuiteService (FPLService) - HP - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TrueSuiteService.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Auto (HPAuto) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe
O23 - Service: HP Client Services (HPClientSvc) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IconMan_R - Realsil Microelectronics Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
--
End of file - 16432 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in about 30 - 60 seconds, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fmt...&cr=1432256574

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=fmt...&cr=1432256574

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)*

After you confirm that you selected the correct log entries, click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis.

-------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Java(TM) 6 Update 31* needs to be updated to

*Java SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 33* (Windows x64 - 16.41 MB)

Download and save it, then close all open windows, then install it.

It'll overwrite and replace 6 update 31.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Skype 5.5* needs to be updated to

*Skype 5.10*

I don't use it, so I'm not sure if the new version overwrites and replaces the old version.

If you no longer use it, uninstall it instead.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Intel(R) Common User Interface
Intel(R) Common User Interface
Intel(R) Common User Interface
IDT PC Audio
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Intel PROSet\Wireless Bluetooth
HP Launch Box
Windows Live Messenger
Steam
SUPERAntiSpyware
IAStorIcon
Catalyst® Control Centre
USB 3.0 Monitor
HP QuickWeb
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
HP On Screen Display
HP CoolSense
Easybits Recovery
Java (TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2 0
Apple Push
Hamachi Client
SweetPacks Update Manager
HP Quick Launch
Anti-phishing Domain Advisor


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*Intel(R) Common User Interface

Intel(R) Common User Interface

Intel(R) Common User Interface

Steam

SUPERAntiSpyware

Catalyst® Control Centre

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Java (TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2 0*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Go to Start - Run - *SERVICES.MSC* - OK.

When the services window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click these service entries, one at a time, to open their properties window.

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

Adobe Flash Player Update Service

GamesApp Service

Google Update Service

Google Update Service

Google Software Updater

Steam Client Service*

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done with these entries, look at the rest of the list.

If "Startup Type" in any of them is set on Disabled, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're all done, close the services window and then restart the computer.

Wait for it to completely settle down from the restart.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 07:27:33, on 12/07/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16446)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TouchControl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\BioMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BTPlayerCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TSBHO Class - {8590886E-EC8C-43C1-A32C-E4C2B0B6395B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPQuickWebProxy] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickWeb\hpqwutils.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPOSD] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CoolSense] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe -byrunkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easybits Recovery] C:\Program Files (x86)\EasyBits For Kids\ezRecover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sweetpacks Communicator] C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Communicator\SweetPacksUpdateManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti-phishing Domain Advisor] "C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor\visicom_antiphishing.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Media Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Easybits Services for Windows (ezSharedSvc) - EasyBits Software AS - C:\Windows\System32\ezSharedSvcHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FBDiskOptimizer - FixBee., (www.fixbee.com) - C:\Program Files (x86)\FixBee\FBDefragSrv64.exe
O23 - Service: TrueSuiteService (FPLService) - HP - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2012\TrueSuiteService.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Auto (HPAuto) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe
O23 - Service: HP Client Services (HPClientSvc) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IconMan_R - Realsil Microelectronics Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
--
End of file - 15146 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I suggest you put *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* to use at least once a week.

Make sure to update their definition files BEFORE running a quick scan.

Make sure to select and remove EVERYTHING they find.

---------------------------------------------------------

How is the computer running now?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie1903 (Jul 11, 2012)

Funmoods is gone and the computer is running great.

Thanks very much for your help, much appreciated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

jamie1903 said:


> Funmoods is gone and the computer is running great.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help, much appreciated


That's good to hear, and you're welcome.   :up:

You can click the "Mark Solved" button at the top or bottom of this webpage.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------

